# Whose was this? (335i M Sport)



## jbbrann (Jun 26, 2012)

Saw this beauty when I dropped my car off Saturday. Had the plate instructions printed in the back window so I figure it has to be someone on here.









Bonus pic of me dropping off:


----------



## desertpilot (Mar 15, 2012)

Not me (only a few days away though!) 

However, came in to say...holy crap how did they even open the door to get out of it? Did the dude climb out the right side?


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

desertpilot said:


> Not me (only a few days away though!)
> 
> However, came in to say...holy crap how did they even open the door to get out of it? Did the dude climb out the right side?


I almost fell out of my chair... maybe that one on the left is a right hand driver... I can't believe parking cars like that doesn't result in scratches somewhere...


----------



## jbbrann (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah it made me cringe a little handing my keys over seeing cars parked like that. Oh well, it's insured...


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

If that was this Saturday, that was me. I got in around 9:00AM and there were less cars, so not sure how the guy next to me got out 

How'd you like the Coral Red interior?


----------



## jbbrann (Jun 26, 2012)

johnofcross said:


> If that was this Saturday, that was me. I got in around 9:00AM and there were less cars, so not sure how the guy next to me got out
> 
> How'd you like the Coral Red interior?


Yes, this was Saturday around 10 AM, so I just missed you. Looks like we'll be on the same boat.

I'm a big fan of Superman style, can't go wrong with Coral Red. :thumbup:


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

jbbrann said:


> Yes, this was Saturday around 10 AM, so I just missed you. Looks like we'll be on the same boat.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Superman style, can't go wrong with Coral Red. :thumbup:


I love it. Been driving that car for a week in Bavaria, and I can't wait to have it in US.

I have to say, the LogInOut lady was very nice and helpful. She suggested we do the paperwork the day before, so all I did on Saturday was sign one piece of paper. Hope your experience was the same?


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

Yikes! And I thought that the Stuttgart (Sindelfingen) drop-off parking was tight!!!


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

I dropped off last Saturday at 2PM (ish), and all the cars were parked in like that. There was a 5 series about 2 inches away from the frozen SLS. When they park that close they climb out the right side door even if it's a US car. I saw her gently climb over the center console in one car to get out the passenger door. Luckily for me they were "full" when I showed up, so she had us follow her around to the big main lot and we parked in a normal parking spot, and then she gave us a lift to our hotel. The trucks to pick up the cars was supposed to come on Tuesday, so all the Saturday drop off cars should be up (or close to) the port now.


----------



## mjadala (Apr 2, 2012)

I dropped off on 9/10 and man those cars were parked really close to one another, even the M5s...It was scary close for me...

I just found out from Loginout that mine will be on the Topeka leaving Bremerhaven on 9/19...


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

mjadala said:


> I dropped off on 9/10 and man those cars were parked really close to one another, even the M5s...It was scary close for me...
> 
> I just found out from Loginout that mine will be on the Topeka leaving Bremerhaven on 9/19...


Mine is on the Topeka as well. :thumbup:


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

Yup, same here. So when can we create a Topeka tracking thread?


----------

